# Starting a small business in a free zone with limited capital: possible?



## owen098 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just visited the Dubai farmer's market for the first time this morning. I noticed several glaringly lacking health products that the swarming cloud of rich expats would love. I want to start a small company so I can legally produce and sell such products, starting at just the farmer's market. Without giving away any trade secrets, I'm talking about starting with healthy sweets (since that's the biggest untapped market in my estimation). 

The first product I would want to introduce is a line of ice creams that taste as good or better than premium regular ice cream yet is not harmful at all to anyone, are hypoallergenic, and are even safe for diabetics. In fact, these ice creams are not only not bad for you, they actually have a lot of health benefits, and like I said, they're so delicious that blind taste testers take a while to believe that what they're eating isn't regular premium ice cream from Hagan Daaz or Ben and Jerry's or Stone Cold Creamery (I know this sounds impossible, but it's not). 

The chief organizer of the farmer's market told me I had to have a registered company to have a booth there. So what is the cheapest possible way to form a company in the UAE? 

I have zero personal start up capital to contribute. I could work with an investor, or I could work with an established company, but I would prefer to start a company and own it so that long term I get the benefits. I'm saving up for medical school, so I could use the money. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello, just wondering if you were able to follow through with your plans of starting your business in Dubai. Would love to hear


----------



## joven15 (Apr 18, 2014)

We love to hear !! Nice plan


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

owen098 said:


> I just visited the Dubai farmer's market for the first time this morning. I noticed several glaringly lacking health products that the swarming cloud of rich expats would love. I want to start a small company so I can legally produce and sell such products, starting at just the farmer's market. Without giving away any trade secrets, I'm talking about starting with healthy sweets (since that's the biggest untapped market in my estimation).
> 
> The first product I would want to introduce is a line of ice creams that taste as good or better than premium regular ice cream yet is not harmful at all to anyone, are hypoallergenic, and are even safe for diabetics. In fact, these ice creams are not only not bad for you, they actually have a lot of health benefits, and like I said, they're so delicious that blind taste testers take a while to believe that what they're eating isn't regular premium ice cream from Hagan Daaz or Ben and Jerry's or Stone Cold Creamery (I know this sounds impossible, but it's not).
> 
> ...



Does anyone have any insight on this specific situation? :fingerscrossed:


----------

